# Greco Roman Training in NJ



## Neal (Oct 22, 2006)

Does anyone have any info on training for adults?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## davemitchel (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi there Neal,

There is a club in Elmwood, NJ called 'The Ultimate Wrestling Club'. Here is the URL: http://www.ultimatewrestlingclub.com/

Contact details are:
Ultimate Wrestling Club
485 Boulevard
Elmwood Park, NJ 07407
Coach Rick Dellagatta
Phone: 201-637-8780

Happy Searching!  

Dave


----------

